# Multiple Chemical Pregnancies Success Stories ?



## prgirl_11

Hi ladies! :wave:

I just had my third chemical pregnancy in the last five cycles. I've read many success stories of women getting pregnant the cycle after their first chemical but I am hoping to read your story if you had a successful pregnancy after MULTIPLE chemicals.

I have a doctor's appointment this Thursday to discuss my situation. We've been TTC for one year and would love some success stories to motivate me! 

Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## prgirl_11

Bump...

There HAVE to be some success stories after multiple chemical pregnancies!


----------



## saveme

Sorry hun for your losses:hugs:Didn't want to read and run, I haven't had a chemical before but wishing you all the best in your future BFP's:flower:


----------



## prgirl_11

saveme said:


> Sorry hun for your losses:hugs:Didn't want to read and run, I haven't had a chemical before but wishing you all the best in your future BFP's:flower:

You're sweet. Thank you <3


----------



## prgirl_11

Bump


----------



## JAJuly2013

Hi - I also didn't want to R&R. I had a chemical in June and I have not yet been able to conceive. It's only been a few cycles though so I havent given up hope! Praying for my BFP this cycle!

GL to you! :dust:


----------



## prgirl_11

JAJuly2013, thank you! It's sad that I didn't get any success stories. I hope that doesn't mean it's impossible :-( I'm ovulating soon and hoping to get a sticky BFP this time!


----------



## Briss

prgirl_11, did you manage to speak to your doc about your chemicals? I've just had a chemical in an IVF cycle and am also concerned why it happened.


----------



## JAJuly2013

I did manage to get my BFP that cycle, BTW! :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

PRgirl11

If you've had several chemical pregnancies, I'm guessing you have a short luteal phase (this is the time between ovulation and your period). This prevents eggs that have fertilised successfully from implanting properly, as the womb lining starts to break down for your AF before the egg is securely implanted. Try charting and find out if your luteal phase is less than 10 days, as this may be the issue. It is a hormonal problem and is fixable, so don't despair. I had this problem and went to see an acupuncturist specilaising in fertility who helped to regulate my cycle. I also took soya isoflavones (herbal tablets available in most health stores). There are threads relating to their use on Baby and Bump, so look there for advice on what and when to take (normally you take them after your AF and before ovulation). It worked for me very quickly after a year TTC. My DD (see profile pic) was the result. I've recently suffered a MMC, but wasn't using any fertility support, but will use these options again, I think, to get my rainbow baby.

Good luck and big hugs.

Let me know how it goes! 

Minky XXX


----------

